# 2006er Slayer Fahrbericht, erste Fahreindrücke  :-)



## hotspice (2. Januar 2006)

Servus,
mittlerweile sollten ja die ersten slayer an den mann gekommen sein.
wie seid ihr zufrieden??
Fahreindrücke,Fahrverhalten usw würden mich sehr interessieren, am besten im Vergleich zum Vorgänger.
Thanks


----------



## Arnoud (3. Januar 2006)

De Vorgaenger habe ich nicht, aber der 2006-er schaetze ich wie ein sehr Stabiles, gut federendes, aber nicht zu soft, MTB. Nicht fuer die Schnelle Runde, aber Alround. Uphill braucht mann schon eine Absenkbarer Gabel (so wie Fox 36 RC TAlas)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (3. Januar 2006)

hi arnoud,
du hast ja das schöne schwarze 
welche rahmengröße und wie schwer ist es jetzt so wie du es aufgebaut hast?
und ne liste von verbauten teilen würde mich schon mal interessieren.


aber arnoud kann doch nicht der einzigste stolze besitzer sein???


----------



## el Lingo (3. Januar 2006)

endlich ein slayer05 thread. ich bin auch verdammt gespannt. will mir dies jahr auch ein neues gönnen. wollte immer das switch, aber wo das slayer jetzt auch 150mm bietet. weiß nur nicht, wie belastbar es ist. kann ich das neue slayer auch mal im park ordentlich fahren?


----------



## hotspice (3. Januar 2006)

ein paar teile habe ich schon, will mir den rahmen kaufen, habe mich aber für die marzz al mountain 1 2006 etschieden, wegen der genialen absenkbarkeit da ich auch aufwärts fahen will


----------



## soederbohm (3. Januar 2006)

Bin auch sehr gespannt auf erste Fahreindrücke. Hab mir ja gerade das Slayer '06 Canuck bestellt (Aufbau dann auch mit MZ All Mountain 1).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Arnoud (4. Januar 2006)

Ich werde heute oder morgen die liste machen von den Teilen usw. Gewicht weiss ich leider (noch)  nicht. Aber schoen isst es


----------



## Arnoud (5. Januar 2006)

Okay hier die Teile:

Arnoud's Slayer 2006		


Frame		RM Slayer Cult
Gabel		Fox 36 Talas RC 2 Custom Black
Steuersatz		Chris King Schwarz
Steuer		Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon
Vorbau		Syntace Superforce
Griffe		Lizard Skin Lock On
Bremsen Avid Juicy Carbon 203/185 (sind aber noch nicht da. Zur Zeit 160)
Kurbeln		RaceFace Talas Bad ass black
Tretlager		RaceFAce
Derailleur Back		SRAM XO Alu
Derailleur Front		Shimano XTR
Kette		SRAM PC 991 HP
Schalter		SRAM XO Trigger
Raeder		Mavic CrossMax XL
Reifen Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.4 (zwischen durch)
Cassette		SRAM PC 990
Pedale		Crankbrothers 50/50 Black / Silver oder Candy 4Ti Black
Zuege		Goretex Ride On

Bilder? Die kommen schon noch


----------



## el Lingo (5. Januar 2006)

Hört sich ja ganz gut an, aber ein chris king und syntace? das ist ja frevel, finde ich
auf die bilder bin ich auch gespannt.
ich finde aber, dass der slayer70 der schönste ist, obwohl der 50er in weiß/blau genau mein stil ist und auch zu meinem batavus flying dutchman passen würde


----------



## hotspice (5. Januar 2006)

warum ist syntace und chris king frevel???


ich habe heute beim rocky händler meines vertrauens den neuen slayer 70 probegefahren, keine antriebsreaktion ist ja hammergeil!!! vom fahren her war es recht weich, da zu wenig luft im dämpfer und die fox gabel konnte ich auch auf den paar metern nicht richtig testen, denke aber trotzdem das mir die mz all m 1 lieber ist 




hoffe das ich  meines auch bald aufbauen kann      


hey arnoud, deines und meines werden ziehmlich ähnlich sein von der zusammenstellung, hast du ne genaue (oder halbwegs genaue) waage?
also ich werde wahrscheinlich die nobby nic 2,25 dem racing ralph vorziehen, da wahrscheinlich mehr gripp muß ich aber erst mal testen.

thanks

PS: sobald ich mal meines haben sollte gibt es auch bilder.


----------



## Arnoud (6. Januar 2006)

Stimmt. Die RR sind nur fuer jetzt mahl. Werde wahrscheinlich auch die NobiNics fahren (wenigstens vorne)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (7. Januar 2006)

kann mir jemand sagen warum rocky für den slayer 2006 ein gewicht von 3.2 kg angibt (http://www.bikes.com/bikes/special_edition/cult.aspx) und in der mountain-bike 3,8kg gewogen wurden?
gibts da schon nachgewogene werte?

ansonsten ist der test ja durchaus sehr positiv.


----------



## Sawa (7. Januar 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand sagen warum rocky für den slayer 2006 ein gewicht von 3.2 kg angibt (http://www.bikes.com/bikes/special_edition/cult.aspx) und in der mountain-bike 3,8kg gewogen wurden?
> gibts da schon nachgewogene werte?
> 
> ansonsten ist der test ja durchaus sehr positiv.





Ist das das "Fachmagazin" welches versucht hat eine Race Face Deus XC Kurbel mit der Widerlagerschraube aufzuziehen   und das natürlich nicht geklappt hat die Leser davor gewarnt hat mit mehr als 20nm ranzugehen... 
Oder beim Race Fully Test um Stuttgart und Esslingen angeblich mit den Fumic-Brüdern unterwegs war und bei den Bike Beschreibungen Rahmengrößen in L und 19zoll hat...hätte das Bild gerne gesehen wie die beiden mit viel zu großen Rädern gefahren sind (wenn sie wirklich dabei waren, die Bilder der Beiden sind nicht aktuell!!)
Aber vielleicht hats den Test auch gar nicht gegeben, da ich um Stuttgart nie solche Wege oder gar Gebirge wie auf den Test-Bilder zu sehen sind, ausmachen konnte  
Und die Tips für Marathonfahrer  werden nur noch vom Downhill-Action-Bericht auf dem Tandem abgeschossen...
Absoluter Trash 

Also ich halte mich dann doch lieber an Angaben des Herstellers/Importeurs was Daten UND VOR ALLEM 

                        ANBAUANLEITUNGEN

ANGEHT


----------



## hotspice (25. Januar 2006)

hi arnoud
könntest du mir die genaue bezeichnung des umwerfers geben den du montiert hast?  top swing down swing .....  ???
FD-M...????
thanks


----------



## Lasse (1. Februar 2006)

Hat das denn jetzt schon einer aufgebaut, gefahren und Fotos gemacht?


----------



## Deleted 10349 (1. Februar 2006)

Fahrbericht von einem Ausritt mit einem Testbike (ca. 3h):
Erstaunlich wie Rocky den Charakter des "alten" Slayers an den "neuen" weitergegeben hat. Mit dem Slayer hat man ein Fahrwerk das sehr fein anspricht und beim Uphill wenig bis gar nicht wippt. Die Verstellbarkeit der Sattelhöhe ist etwa 20cm, was zum kompletten Versenken des Sattels bei den meisten reichen dürfte, ich als recht langhaxiger Geselle sehe es als genügende Versenkbarkeit. Das Bike ist ziemlich verspielt, agil auf dem Trail und bei Highspeed nicht zu flatterhaft. Mit seinen 150mm Federweg ist das Slayer eigentlich für alle Eventualitäten gerüstet, der ein oder andere Einsatz im Bikepark sollte gut zu meistern sein, obwohl ich glaube das sich das Slayer auf schönen Singletrails eher wohlfühlt. Gabel fuhr ich die Fox 36 Talas die ziemlich gut ins Bike passte, aber mit den sehr genialen Hinterbau nicht ganz mithalten konnte (nicht steinigen, hab ich so empfunden, vielleicht war meine Einstellung auch nicht optimal). Meine persönliche Wahl wäre eine Zocci Z.1 mit 150mm, fahre diese Gabel selbst und würde sie bedenkenlos fürs Slayer06 empfehlen!
Fazit: Ein gelungenes Bike für alle Fälle ... 
... also alles was im Fahrradkeller steht verkaufen und sich ein Slayer zulegen  

Ride On!


----------



## Lasse (1. Februar 2006)

Ist eh mein Traumbike. Das Slayer 50 und dazu die Gabel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (1. Februar 2006)

es sieht so sonnig und schneefrei aus, wo warst du denn unterwegs?
also ich werde mir in meinen rahmen sobald ich ihn bekomme die mz all m 1 reinbauen, ich stehe auch nicht so auf fox und mir ist die absenkung extrem wichtig ;-)   

weiß nun jemand welchen umwerfer man auf dem neuen slayer installieren muß?


----------



## Lasse (1. Februar 2006)

Ist ein Google-Bild. Mein Bike kommt Ende des Monats. Topswing Downpull glaube ich braucht man. Die All Mountain will ich gerade deshalb nicht haben, weil sie von MZ nicht mal für kleine Drops und Sprünge freigegeben ist und ich kein gutes Gefühl hätte, wenn ich mit dem Bike auch mal in einen Bikepark fahren möchte oder die ein oder andere Felskante als Absprung nutze. Hinzu kommt, das die Gabel ohne Steckachse wohl kein Steifigkeitswunder sein dürfte. War die 2005er schon nicht und die war sogar noch etwas schwerer. Ist eher ne Long-Travel-Tourengabel finde ich. Die Z 1 Light hat das identische Innenleben, höhere Steifigkeit, 400 Gramm mehr Gewicht und von MZ die Freigabe für Freeride light - somit perfekt fürs neue Slayer imo.


----------



## hotspice (1. Februar 2006)

mag sein das mit der steckachse aber ich habe zwei laufradsätze einen magura pro und einen freeride und da ich beide verwenden mag kann ich nicht auf steckachsr umrüsten.


----------



## Lasse (1. Februar 2006)

Verstehe. TAS und TST hat auch nur die AM, nicht die Z1 - noch ein Grund für deine Wahl. Kommt eh auf deinen Fahrstil und dein Einsatzgebiet an.


----------



## MTB Maddin (3. Februar 2006)

Wie wärs denn mal mit ner RockShox Pike, anstatt immer nur diese Marz.- Fox-Diskussion?
Die funktioniert im Gegensatz zu Marz. abgesenkt genauso wie mit full travel.
Außerdem is die schon leicht (zumindest als Air), ist mit der Maxel-Achse suoersteif und kostet weitaus weniger als ne Fox.
Bin die Gabel mal gefahren und muss sagen: einfach super. Ein Unterschied zu Fox wird nur im direkten Vergleich spürbar und mit Marz. kann die locker mithalten.

Gruß Maddin

PS: Nein, ich arbeite nicht für RockShox und krieg auch kein Geld für Werbung


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Februar 2006)

Das hat wohl etwas mit "Markenverbindung" zu tun...An Rockies sind ja schon fast traditionel MZ Gabeln dran - aber auch ich werde auf eine Manitou Dorado wechseln*g*
Die Pike? Hm...NULL Sexappeal, und eben "nur" 140mm Hub - was vll eher ne Psychologische Sache ist, als Spuerbar. Mir kaeme ins Rocky jedenfalls nie ne RS - auch wenn sie ohne Frage gut sind!


----------



## s.d (3. Februar 2006)

Naja früher hat RM auch RS verbaut aber das ist schon ne weile her


----------



## hotspice (3. Februar 2006)

bin die ganze zeit bei meinen rockys magura gabeln gefahren und auch sehr gut damit gefahren, nur leider hat magura nichts im programm mit 150mm und so schön absenkbar auserdem gibt es zwar was ab 07 aber nur mit steckachse und das mag ich nicht wegen meiner laufräder, daher die mz all1.


----------



## MTB Maddin (4. Februar 2006)

Wasn das für ne Einstellung?

RockShox is zwar super aber ich verbau trotzdem keine nur aus Prinzipsache...

hab mir für meien All-Mountain-bike jetzt ne RS Recon geholt und ich muss sagen, die is super so von der Performance her, außerdem is die Absenkung klasse.
Marz. hat ja nur so ne Zugstufenblockade, die Gabel arbeitet ja dann nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## Frankki (5. Februar 2006)

Hier mal Bilder von meinem neuen Slayer.

mit Pace RC 41 Factory( 150mm )
Hope M4 und Hope Pro 2 Naben

Love the Ride

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (5. Februar 2006)

Frankki schrieb:
			
		

> Anhang anzeigen 106071
> Anhang anzeigen 106072
> 
> Hier mal Bilder von meinem neuen Slayer.
> ...




Wunderschönes Bike!!! In den Farben auch echt klasse!!!

Wir sehen uns dann Frank!!

Grüße

Sven


----------

